# Fashion pictures



## Jibz (May 16, 2009)

I had this beautiful lady come to the studio wanting to create something hot for her boyfriend.
Hope he likes them?
http://www.yourweddingphoto.com/051709a.jpg


----------



## ~Stella~ (May 16, 2009)

I don't see anything.


----------



## ~Stella~ (May 17, 2009)

He'll love them - I'm sure of it.  

Your last link isn't working - looks like this is what it should be?

http://www.yourweddingphoto.com/051709b.jpg


----------



## Jibz (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Stella
This girl was so much fun and had a great look.


----------



## ~Stella~ (May 17, 2009)

I figured she was a paid model since she is all over your website.  No?


----------



## timethief (May 17, 2009)

They look very good. i love the colors on the first one.


----------



## Andrew Sun (May 17, 2009)

Last shot is quite the elegant beauty, good job!


----------



## Lyncca (May 18, 2009)

She's beautiful and I am sure he will love the pictures.  The last one is the winner


----------



## nightflowre (May 30, 2009)

Holy cute and nice photos!


----------



## canon-boy (Oct 23, 2010)

nice photos 

Home - Fine Photography Gallery


----------



## Ccauceg (Oct 24, 2010)

Thats not even my girl and Im saying WOW!!!! The shots are beautiful by the way.


----------

